

Government Lab Admits to Using Quantum Internet for Two Years - kgosser
http://gizmodo.com/government-lab-admits-to-using-quantum-internet-for-two-493293340

======
claudius
While this might work for small networks, and indeed appears to provide a
considerable increase in security there, I doubt that this can easily be
extended to the whole internet – after all, the usual problem is not that some
evil person peeks into an Ethernet cable, but rather that some router (at your
ISP, the other party’s ISP or anywhere in between) is compromised. This
approach effectively requires all routers (of the quantum messages, that is)
to be ‘trusted nodes’.

So, cool, but, yeah…

